# HS928--How To Remove Upper Handlebars



## burieddeep (Jan 17, 2017)

The upper handlebars on my trusty old HS928 are cracking just below the auger lever. Luckily just as I finished blowing out over 4 feet of Sierra Cement. I need to take them in to get it welded, but don't want to bring in the whole machine. Is there an easy or more practical way to remove the upper bars? I have the shop manual and have taken the front end apart before to have the skids welded, but have never done the handlebars and wonder if there's more to it than meets the eye?


----------



## burieddeep (Jan 17, 2017)

Removing the upper handlebars turned out to be a bit easier than I had feared. 

Mostly a matter of figuring out how to disconnect all of the cables. Most of the cables came off pretty easily. The throttle, auger clutch, and main clutch have lead cable terminations that disconnect once the cables are loose. The transmission and chute guide cables are held in by cotter pins. The light's electrical connector simply pulls apart. The ignition key wire splits in two, one of which pulls apart and the other appears to be grounded to the engine block and a bolt holds it in place. Once these are all disconnected, one can simply unbolt the handlebar and it all comes off. 

I hope my local shop can weld the crack successfully and that it all goes together just as easily because more snow is coming the day after tomorrow. I presume I'll need to make sure all the cables are properly adjusted. As I disconnected them, I tried to make mental notes of which bolts I loosened--in theory this will help keep the cables close to their proper adjustment.


----------



## YSHSfan (Jun 25, 2014)

Paper notes (or pictures) are better than mental notes sometimes (I've learned the hard way).
Having the Shop Manual is a big help. 
Good luck with it, keep us posted.


----------

